# Cyp fasciolatum



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2007)

I received several Cyp fasciolatum last fall. They are growing very nicely this spring. This promises to be a good species in the Northeast. Here is the last - and best - flower among them this year.







Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

Yes, I can't wait to see these growing wild along the road!


----------



## Marco (May 7, 2007)

wow that one is really nice. thanks for the great photo


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Yes, I can't wait to see these growing wild along the road!



They're pretty short; you may not be able to see them with the big pubescens towering over them! :rollhappy:


----------



## Heather (May 7, 2007)

That's lovely!


----------



## Elena (May 7, 2007)

Really nice!


----------



## suss16 (May 7, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## NYEric (May 7, 2007)

fundulopanchax said:


> They're pretty short; you may not be able to see them with the big pubescens towering over them! :rollhappy:


LOL! I know where there are scallop beds and wild orchids growing in the Bronx but I don't think the Cyps, even the short ones, would last long in NYC.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful! It's one of my favorites.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 7, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## kentuckiense (May 7, 2007)

Gorgeous!

So when are you going to get a Cyp. farreri, eh?


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 7, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> So when are you going to get a Cyp. farreri, eh?



Phytesia is working on those for me but their farreri seedlings are not doing well. Presumably Paul Christian is coming up with some segawii this fall.

Ron


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2007)

Hi, I rec'd the [1st year] Cyp seedlings and I'm not sure of the media and depth to plant them in. For the reginae I plan to use peat moss, man-made and natural soil mix, and if I can find small gravel. If gravel is not available then primeagra. Is that suitable for the Favillianum? Also since they're small should I plant shady or sunny? I will check the e-page you prev provided also. Thanx.


----------



## NYEric (May 8, 2007)

After checking some web-info I've decided to modify the mix: Sand, perlite, little peat moss, little sphagnum, small gravel, natural and manmade soil.


----------



## fundulopanchax (May 11, 2007)

NYEric said:


> After checking some web-info I've decided to modify the mix: Sand, perlite, little peat moss, little sphagnum, small gravel, natural and manmade soil.



Hi, Eric,

Great! It is good to keep the peat fairly minimal unless you have really dry conditions.

Ron


----------

